# Few Videos of Pusher



## nhtimba (Nov 9, 2008)

Well had some spare time so uploaded a few short vid's to youtube , thought I would post them on here for all to check out ! If your interested , nothing special just a few clips while i was pushing snow around last week... Check'em out ...I'll make some better ones next storm xysport






Later Rob


----------



## nhtimba (Nov 9, 2008)

And here is one more , blowin out the entrance bright and early....man place is a walk in the park when no one is around... Enjoy


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

i know that view all to well!!! Love it though!! We havent had any snow in 2 weeks, starting to get home sick from my loader!!


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

looks like fun


----------



## nhtimba (Nov 9, 2008)

Yup a very familiar view to many...  I'm rather fond of it myself...and looks like they are talking more snow coming this week...keepin my fingers crossed  I'll post some more when I get back in there

Later Rob


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Sweet Vids


----------



## nhtimba (Nov 9, 2008)

another vid from this past storm we got the other day...push push and push some more !!!!


----------



## nhtimba (Nov 9, 2008)

and here we go finally took the loader to my house to blow out the driveway and shove some piles and bankins back....enjoy and catch you next time...till then be good and lets all do the snow dance xysport

Later Rob


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

So how do you like the Hyundai?


----------



## nhtimba (Nov 9, 2008)

To be honest so far I love it , no complaints here . Very operator friendly machine..and for a 3 yd machine has no problem pushing the 14' protech full of heavy snow. And personally I love the fwd&rev on the loader joystick makes it so much easier than having to shift on the column . All in all its a pretty sweet machine. Only thing it doesnt have is ride control like our 740-7 , but can live without it...just a back breaker runnin down the road..lol..

Later Rob


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*AWESOME VIDEOS AND ABSOLUTELY LOVE THE MACHINE*


----------



## Craaaig (Dec 10, 2008)

nice vids! makes me think of running a loader over to my house


----------



## nhtimba (Nov 9, 2008)

Definetly man , talk about doing your driveway the fast way..lol.. was a rough 4 mile ride to the house but well worth it for sure .

Oh not really related to plowing but thought you guys may wanna see a clip of how i spend most of my time doing....if you have never watched or seen a feller buncher you'll be amazed !!! I've been a logger since i was 13 years old spent the last 6 years running tracked buncher...check it out ..I made this vid last winter..






Later Rob


----------



## FObyFO247 (Jan 20, 2009)

Glad you got to get your driveway done, sharp looking feller/buncher looks like fun.


----------



## Craaaig (Dec 10, 2008)

who do u run the buncher for?


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice videos


----------



## nhtimba (Nov 9, 2008)

I used to run the buncher for JC Eames Timber based out of Epsom , but they had big layoffs back before summer...so I took up running loader plowing snow for the winter to get me by.. been looking to get back running buncher for someone..but have'nt found anyone near here looking for help...unless i wanna go out to washington or oregon..but i would rather stick around new england..

Later Rob


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

Sweet. Looks fun


----------

